
Steve Wozniak On Apple Security, Employee Termination, and Gray Powell - johns
http://gizmodo.com/5523673/steve-wozniak-on-apple-security-employee-termination-and-gray-powell
======
nailer
Who cares? Woz was up there Kildall and Katz and Kapoor, but remains there
with those bygone greats. He hasn't done anything great in a very long time.
He's hasn't been relevant to Apple in a very long time.

